# Looking for advice on good beginning/intermediate Olympic Recurve set



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm also 5' 7" and right handed if that helps


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think you are on the right track, except the 16# limbs, is it a typo?. Maybe 26#s is better. But that's a guess, at 5'7" I think 26#s should be do-able. Arrows will be a function of draw length and the poundage on your fingers at full draw.


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would wait on the clicker for a while. I would also maybe conseder going with a tab with a palm plate and a ledge. 

Cedrake


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

looks pretty good, but I would suggest medium limbs instead of short. they will be easier to sell later. Also, a stabilizer will really improve your shooting (needs extra weights though), but I think it's best to start without one. Shoot a few weeks (at least) barebow and then add sight and stab. You will need a finger sling, but you can make your own. I also suggest spending the money on an AAE elite tab.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just wondering,
What bow does the school have you shooting now?
What # limbs are you shooting now?
What distance do they have you shooting?

Without your specifics if you are of average strength and height, I'd say start 20-22 # mediums on a 25" riser.

GB


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

That setup sounds fine, even a little high end on the sight and limbs. I would go with like a Fivics Scorpion sight and Sebastian Flute G-Fiber/Foam limbs. save you some money and you wont notice the difference. As far as a stabilizer goes, I personally think it is essential to have one for FSL/R. You will eventually be using a finger or wrist sling and you will want the bow to be forward heavy. Honestly it is a completely different style shooting without one, much more difficult. So a cheap 40-50 dollar long bar would be well worth the investment. If you know your draw length is less than 28 inches then definitely go with short limbs, otherwise get mediums. Also I would recommend starting at or above 20 pound limbs, for the simple fact that you will outgrow 16 pound limbs in a matter of weeks. Hope that helps 
~Jason


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

I applaud you in bucking the urge to go right to higher poundages. If you learn to shoot and develope a clean release with lighter limbs, your form and quality of shots along with the quantity of good shots will go up as you won't be fighting as much fatigue as you dominate that bow weight. Especially since its still indoor season. Even 30m should not be a problem with 20lb limbs.

FYI prostyle limbs I believe are bolt on limbs and won't fit on the horizon ILF riser.

Get a good tab. Try as many as you can to find one you like.


Single rod stabilizer will serve you well on your journey.


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry ten zen, but I disagree with your take on the scorpion sight. I used to have one and it was constantly rattling loose. a good sight will last an entire shooting career. The dual click is a good sight, as is the sure-loc contender x for not much more. I wish I would have bought quality the first time instead of throwing away $50.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

cc46, It was a typo. I'm using a #16 now as my coach recommended us to start with low poundages and gradually work our way up. I'm thinking of somewhere around #20-#24.

GBUSA, We are currently using an extremely cheap setup with 25" Roland Riser, W&W Sebastian Flute Axiom Junior Recurve Sight, the same limbs, arrow rest, string, and no stabilizer, clicker or plunger. We are currently on #16 and shoot from 18m as our standard range.

Thanks for the fast replies!

I currently have a cheap finger tab, but after a month, it looks like it is half way ripped up. Do any of you guys have a good recommendation for a good quality finger tab that is split fingered?


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Also, can you guys recommend me a good stabilizer for a beginner?


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Ten Zen, I think you didn't look at the limbs correctly. These limbs are W&W Sebastian Flute Prostyle Recurve Limbs and are $49.99 so not high end at all.


----------



## Xrod (Dec 12, 2013)

You have a leg up on me.... I have had no lessons yet and made the mistake of going to an archery shop and asking for help selecting a target recurve setup that ended up being totally unusable. Then I came here and started learning and asking questions, did my homework and settled on much the same equipment as you have listed.
The Horizon and the SF riser were both on backorder at Lancaster, so I stepped up to the Horizon Pro. This works well with the SF Axiom limbs. I ended up getting the 24# in long. I plan to keep my light limbs for form work in the future, but if you want to sell yours, the medium limbs might be more in demand.
For comparison, here's the stuff I selected and am happy with so far. This gear is far superior to my skill level, and will remain so for some time to come, but I like to buy quality stuff from the start.
Hoyt Horizon Pro 25" riser
SF Axiom Limbs, 24# Long
Shibuya Dual Click sight
Shibuya DX plunger
Shibuya Ultima rest
Beiter clicker (not using yet)
D76 14 strand string
AAE Elite tab
SF Axiom 30" Stabilizer
Easton Platinum Plus arrows
Good luck, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Red01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a Cartel midas.
Cedrake


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The Win&Win SF forged plus is well recommended by the experts/coaches here and priced in your range.
20# limbs with the bolts out will probably be a fine step up from what you are shooting now.
I'd check out the Samick Privilege limbs 18 or 20# You don't want the very bottom tier limbs as you'll keep these first limbs as form trainers until they fall apart.
It's everything in between that will be replace until you hit your max weight in what could be years from now.

Keep an eye on the classifieds for the peripherals like sights, stabs, tabs ect...


GB


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

projayjay said:


> Ten Zen, I think you didn't look at the limbs correctly. These limbs are W&W Sebastian Flute Prostyle Recurve Limbs and are $49.99 so not high end at all.


projayjay,
As dchan explained above, the ProStyle limbs are bolt ons for the ProStyle riser and not an ILF limb for the riser you are looking at.

GB


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh. Thanks dchan and GBUSA for pointing out the mistake.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay. So judging by your recommendations, I've slightly modified my list:

Riser: W&W Sebastian Flute Forged Plus 25" Recurve Riser (Dark Matte Gray, RH)

Limbs: W&W Sebastian Flute Axiom Plus Recurve Limbs (Medium, #20)

And this makes it around $750

Thank you everyone for the recommendations.

Also, I've heard that the W&W Carbon Clicker is flimsy on the mounting hardware. Should I get a better one?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I started this summer with a club bow and quickly bought a Hoyt Horizon and SF Axiom plus limbs. It's definitely a great choice, and could probably shoot world record scores in the right hands. I'd say buy a used sight as you can get a great sight for the price of a new low quality sight. As far as stick on rests, a Hoyt super rest is a great rest, but I shoot a fivics flipper rest, with an AAE plunger. Sebastian Flute stabilizers are cheap and great quality for a beginner. You might want to get a sling as they only cost a couple bucks and it's good to have handy. Also, I shoot a cartel smart tab, great for $20 of on a budget


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Is there a difference between Cheap bow string and expensive ones? If so, which one should I get?

Also, do bowstrings come with servings and nock points?


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes, but I really don't know why. They come with serving but you place the nocking point yourself based on your setup.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

projayjay said:


> Is there a difference between Cheap bow string and expensive ones? If so, which one should I get?
> 
> Also, do bowstrings come with servings and nock points?


Serving yes, nock points no. Unless you pay to have them installed.
You can tie nock points on yourself. Dental floss works and plenty easy to find. You can get string serving material at the local Dicks sporting goods if you want a longer lasting nock point.
Crimp on nock points work fine as well.

Basic Stone mountain string at LAS $18 the Angel Dyneema is $25. A string should last me a season or two. I'm ok spending the extra couple bucks for the better string.

GB


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JJ -

My recommendations, FWIW:




projayjay said:


> So here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> Hoyt Horizon 25" Go with the SF Forged Plus instead, a much better riser for the same price and it includes a decent rest and plunger.
> 
> ...


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks viper1 for the recommendations,

So here's my updated list:

W&W Sebastian Flute Forged Plus 25" Recurve Riser (RH)

W&W Sebastian Flute Axiom Plus Recurve Limbs (Medium, 20 lbs)

Shibuya Dual Click Standard Recurve Sight (I'm staying with the sight because the Sure-Loc Contender X seems a bit too expensive)

Shibuya DX Plunger (The stock plunger apparently isn't good quality)

Hoyt Super Rest (only stick-on rests allowed for *competitions* (Typo in the first post) and same reason as above)

Cartel Bow Stringer

A Bow String that I'll probably get it at the local shop with the nocking point

Cartel Smart Finger Tab Cordovan (Small, RH)

Neet Quiver

W&W Sebastian Flute Axiom Plus Stabilizer (28", it's cheap)

I'll borrow an arm guard, and I don't know if I need a Chest Protector as I have never hit my chest so far.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome to the club. You will get lots of good advice here. Welcome to a life long sport . Not many sports grand parents can do with their grand children but this is one good luck.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

JJ -

I've set up a number of SF Forged risers and the rest and plunger are more than adequate to get started - and then some.
If you'll feel better with an "upgrade" that's fine, but I'd go with the AAE Master loc plunger - personal preference.

Regarding the sight, try to find extra aperture blocks for the Shibuya. It's a good sight, but can get more expensive in the long run. 
Again, personal preference. 

The Cartel tabs seems to be a direct knock-off of the Elite and should be fine.
(Have to look into those for some of my students...)

All in all, sounds good.

Viper1 out.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if this setup is allowed in OAS (Olympic Archery in Schools) because I'm going to be competing. Is there anyone who is of the OAS Organization that can tell me if it is allowed or not?

Also, I have a 67 inch arm span. Should I get medium or short limbs?


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

gif said:


> sorry ten zen, but I disagree with your take on the scorpion sight. I used to have one and it was constantly rattling loose. a good sight will last an entire shooting career. The dual click is a good sight, as is the sure-loc contender x for not much more. I wish I would have bought quality the first time instead of throwing away $50.


I would also recommend a sure-loc. I would also recommend a W&W Inno CXT riser with Inno EX Power limbs, but in case you didnt see, the shooter has a tight budget. I currently use a Fivics scorpion sight, and while I am saving up for a Quest-X, I am very glad i used the bulk of my budget on nice limbs, string, tab, and riser. Sure I have to tighten a screw on my sight every hundred shots or so, but I would rather shoot foam core limbs with a crappy sight than low end wood core limbs with a top end sight. That just seems backwards to me.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

projayjay said:


> Ten Zen, I think you didn't look at the limbs correctly. These limbs are W&W Sebastian Flute Prostyle Recurve Limbs and are $49.99 so not high end at all.


You're right, I was thinking of SF Ultimate Pro (a $400+ limb). But as it has been stated, prostyle are not ILF. I see that you are going toward the Axiom limbs. Not a bad choice, although I personally have shot both axiom and G-Fiber/Foam and I can safely say that shooting the foam core limbs is MUCH nicer for only a $20 or so increase in price. 
Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

projayjay said:


> I'm not sure if this setup is allowed in OAS (Olympic Archery in Schools) because I'm going to be competing. Is there anyone who is of the OAS Organization that can tell me if it is allowed or not?
> 
> Also, I have a 67 inch arm span. Should I get medium or short limbs?



I'd go with the mediums.

GB


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ten_Zen said:


> I would also recommend a sure-loc. I would also recommend a W&W Inno CXT riser with Inno EX Power limbs, but in case you didnt see, the shooter has a tight budget. I currently use a Fivics scorpion sight, and while I am saving up for a Quest-X, I am very glad i used the bulk of my budget on nice limbs, string, tab, and riser. Sure I have to tighten a screw on my sight every hundred shots or so, but I would rather shoot foam core limbs with a crappy sight than low end wood core limbs with a top end sight. That just seems backwards to me.


The topic of budget-friendly sights is a sticky one. There is only one completely satisfactory answer - "Buy once, cry once." Having said that, you can acquire some decent sights that could tide you over for a few years. The inexpensive Cartel and Fivics sights (under $100) are all about the same - you'll be constantly fighting screws that come loose. The Avalon Tec-One seems a pretty good sight for the money. I have a friend who has one and I'm surprised at how well it is constructed. You can order them from Alternatives in England for about $78 including shipping. I don't know how well they hold up, but there are far fewer set screws to wiggle loose. Just an option to consider.

I'd also consider a good used Toxonics or Chek-It sight, provided that it's one of the good recurve models. They seem to be hard to find these days though and would require some patience.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Ten_Zen said:


> You're right, I was thinking of SF Ultimate Pro (a $400+ limb). But as it has been stated, prostyle are not ILF. I see that you are going toward the Axiom limbs. Not a bad choice, although I personally have shot both axiom and G-Fiber/Foam and I can safely say that shooting the foam core limbs is MUCH nicer for only a $20 or so increase in price.
> Good luck and happy shooting!


Ten Zen, I believe that they don't sell the G Fiber foams any more. Any more good foam core limbs to recommend?
Also the cheapest foam core limbs are about $150 above the axioms.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

You better check with the judges at your club/organization.

I just looked at the OAS equipment requirements and it looks like they have made it more restrictive specifically to make the playing field more even.. 

==========================================

CHAPTER 3 

Equipment Rules 

OAS follows the equipment rules outlined by World Archery, in Book 3: Target Archery, for Olympic-style 

recurves. In order to maintain a spirit of fair competition, OAS has stricter equipment rules. Archers may 

purchase their own equipment and may use it in OAS competition as long as it follows these equipment rules. 

Remember to have all equipment labeled so that it is not mixed up with other school's equipment. 

3.1.1 Take-down recurve bows with bolt on limbs are allowed. 

3.1.2 The standard riser used in OAS is the Roland riser and the Prostyle riser. 

3.1.3 Maximum marked, limb weight is 28lbs. While actual draw weight is dependent on the archer’s 

draw length, the marked poundage may not exceed 28#. 

Any string material may be used, however dacron is better suited for entry level bows. 

Must use a ‘stick-on’ type recurve rest such as the Hoyt Super Rest. 

Any recurve target sight is acceptable. 

Any archery plunger is acceptable. 

Any archery clicker is acceptable.

A single stabilizer with dampener and weights is allowed. Additional stabilizers, such as side rods, are not allowed

3.8.1 All aluminum arrows must be used. Any type of point, nock, and fletchings may be used as long as 

they follow World Archery rules for target, recurve archery. 

3.8.2 Initial each of your arrows with a sharpie on the arrow shaft. This is important so that your arrows 

may be identified on the target if another archer has the same fletching colors. 

Archers may use any Olympic-style recurve accessories such as an arm guard, quiver, finger tab, finger 

sling, and chest guard as long as they follow World Archery rules. 

3.10.1 OAS follows the USA Archery Dress Code with the exception that jeans are permitted in OAS. http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Resources/Rules-and-Policies/USAA-Dress-Code 

3.10.2 Special reminder that archers must wear closed toed shoes on the archery range for safety. 

4


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Just checked, you're right, they dont sell them anymore. Wow that happened quick, but I understand why. It was the ONLY foam core limb for under 100 bucks on the market and they were every bit as good as the Elite Fiber/foam limbs they replaced them with. But honestly, as I said before, because you will likely be outgrowing these limbs in very little time, it is not so important that this first pair be super nice. They are more like training wheels. Not to mention, once you have shot the Axioms for awhile and are ready to upgrade (at which point I would recommend the SF Elite Fiber/Foam, or even SF Elite Carbon/High Foam), you will actually have something to compare the foam core limbs to, and you will be able to really feel the difference and notice the advantages you are paying that extra money for. If you start with the better gear you don't have anything to compare it to, which is a disadvantage IMO.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow! That is pretty restrictive. Almost precludes the kids who are working hard outside of the OAS system, but want to shoot with their friends inside the school as well, at least makes them have to have 2 full sets of gear. Besides, lots of kids (and adults) out there with the high end gear that can't shoot their way out of a wet paper bag. So is it really necessary?

I wonder if it is the same with tennis rackets and running shoes...


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

dchan said:


> You better check with the judges at your club/organization.
> 
> I just looked at the OAS equipment requirements and it looks like they have made it more restrictive specifically to make the playing field more even..
> 
> ...


According to this post, ILF limbs are not allowed. hmmmm. Definitely check with your coach before ordering anything in that case.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Ten_Zen said:


> According to this post, ILF limbs are not allowed. hmmmm. Definitely check with your coach before ordering anything in that case.


Where does it say that ILF limbs aren't allowed? I didn't see that part. It says that "Take-down recurve bows with bolt on limbs *are *allowed".


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is the link with the handbook with rules: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bw-CyjKbGvU3ODUzNzFiZjAtYTljMy00MGFiLThlMmEtNWIzN2M3YjllZGJj/edit


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

The lines about equipment "restrictions are tougher" seems to mean that.

Also it states that recurves with bolt on limbs are allowed. Then the rules state the standard OAS risers are Rolan or pro style.

They also state that your personal gear needs to be clearly labeled so it doesn't get "mixed up" with the OAS gear.

There is a specific order form on line as well.

Sure seems like they are trying to restrict the level of gear to keep the playing field even.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Also on their website they have specific pre filled official OAS/Lancaster archery order forms. The riser section only has color and LH or RH

Under limbs pro style, length and weight.

DC


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh. That sucks. So I can't use a bow other than the standard bows?


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

There appear to be 2 bows that are allowed. I just flipped through several hundred pictures and all the images have either rolan bows or KAP Prostyle bows. I did not see any ILF bows in any of the pictures from the events.

That being said, the earlier KAP prostyle bow is almost the exact same bow as the KAP Axiom ILF bow with bolt on hardware instead of ILF hardware.

There's no reason you can't shoot some great scores and have a great deal of fun with them. You WILL know if it's your skill winning or losing because everyone else has the same limitations you do.

They also have an Aluminum alloy arrow restriction as well. NO CARBON arrows.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

This sounds kind of like NASP.. 

Genesis "compounds" /fingers only and Genesis specific arrows for their competitions.


----------



## projayjay (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I'll probably get two sets; the one in school is only around $100 for the riser and limbs and string and the other for on my own.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

That would work.

You can then save the school one for taking your friends out shooting.

Get yourself an extra sight mounting block and You can use your stabilizer, on both bows.

DC


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

dchan said:


> That would work.
> 
> You can then save the school one for taking your friends out shooting.
> 
> ...


And with the extra sight mounting block you can move your sight back and forth as well.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Since you have a pretty good budget and want to get started right away, Spend the money for a nice sight. Then go with a KAP riser if you want the metal riser or the Rolan if you want to save some money for your "outside the program bow". Whatever poundage limbs you decide. 20# will be plenty for 18M. Since it will probably be a bow to share once you get outside the OAS program, 18-20lbs would be a good weight to have lying around. Hoyt Super rest. Get a little nicer quiver, single rod stabilizer, good arm guard, good tab etc..

Figure out what your exact DL and OTF weight is and get some Platinum Plus arrows that are close to the correct spine and length. If you want the next level up on arrows, go with X7's but that may be a bit of over kill.

If you can get them to tune without a plunger, you can save that money for a nicer plunger down the road as well.

Save the rest of the money for when you are ready to move out of the OAS program. You can save up a bit more, and spend some time checking out what you like and don't like before plunking down the big money. You will also have a light weight bow/limb combo to work on form as well as share with your friends.


----------

